# braucht man den Mainboard treiber



## gdfan (27. September 2008)

Braucht man eigentlich den Maiboardtreiber für die Stabilität des systems??
Und wofür braucht man in sonst noch??

mfg
gdfan


----------



## jetztaber (27. September 2008)

Logisch 'braucht' man den. Damit werden die auf dem Board mit dem Chipsatz verbauten Geräte und Schnittstellen richtig erkannt und können dann optimal genutzt werden. Die Treiber der Hersteller sind dabei vom Funktionsumfang und der Aktualität den von MS mitgelieferten vorzuziehen.

Für Intel ist z.B. dieser da wichtig:
Intel® 965er-Express-Chipsätze*INF-Update-Utility - Hauptsächlich für Intel® 4er, 3er, 900er Chipsätze

und ggf. auch dieser:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=2529&DwnldID=16750&lang=deu

Du musst halt bei Nvidia suchen, da Du einen 680i-Chipsatz von denen hast. Allerdings installieren die auch Sachen, die nicht unbedingt benötigt werden. Das kann man evtl. mit einer manuellen Installation vermeiden.


----------



## gdfan (27. September 2008)

ich selber hab ihn  instaliert nur ein freund nicht


----------



## kays (27. September 2008)

Naja brauchen tut man sie nicht aber wenn der Rechner stabil laufen soll und man alle Funktionen nutzen will sollte man schon die Treiber installieren.

Wenn ein Auto nicht die komplette Software hat fährt es zwar aber einige Dinge funktionieren halt nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2008)

Ich habe bei meinem Pro auch den Chipsatztreiber installiert, nach einer Woche, aber einen Unterschied habe ich nicht gemerkt.


----------



## TheSomberlain (27. September 2008)

Mh, ist doch genauso wie mit ner GraKa: Die läuft auch ohne Treiber, aber mit eben viel besser.

Wenn man die nicht bräuchte, würds die doch nicht geben.


----------



## Kadauz (8. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich die einfach nachträglich installieren? Oder muss ich Angst haben, dass mir das System dann um die Ohren fliegt?


----------



## kays (8. Oktober 2008)

Da brauchst keine Angst haben, dein Board wird sich ehr bedanken....

frag mich bloß grad wie du damit ins I-Net kannst ?


----------



## klefreak (8. Oktober 2008)

kays schrieb:


> Da brauchst keine Angst haben, dein Board wird sich ehr bedanken....
> 
> frag mich bloß grad wie du damit ins I-Net kannst ?




ins internet?? ganz einfach, MS hat für fast alle Standardkomponenten schon Treiber integriert, die Chipsatztreiber sind nur für wenige Geräte unbedingt erforderlich, manchmal auch nur für spezielle Funktionen.

soweit ich weis, ist bei den INTEL Treibern gar kein Treiber im eigentlichen Sinne sondern nur ein Config File vorhanden, welches Windows sagt, welcher integrierte Treiber verwendet werden soll

lg Klemens


----------



## kays (8. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich gar nicht gewusst, bei meinen Boards die ich bis jetzt hatte ging gar nix ohne Mainboard Treiber


----------



## Kadauz (8. Oktober 2008)

Naja, Windows hat alles selbst gefunden, außer richtiger Sound. Was ich noch nicht installiert habe, ist der Chipsatztreiber, der ist so 3Mb groß. Also drauf damit?


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Oktober 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Logisch 'braucht' man den. Damit werden die auf dem Board mit dem Chipsatz verbauten Geräte und Schnittstellen richtig erkannt und können dann optimal genutzt werden. Die Treiber der Hersteller sind dabei vom Funktionsumfang und der Aktualität den von MS mitgelieferten vorzuziehen.


Nein, braucht man nicht (mehr), seit PCI Express ists eigentlich völlig überflüssig.

Das einzige was man noch brauchen könnte, wären die IDE/S-ATA Treiber sowie (sofern vorhanden) LAN Treiber.

Der Rest geht auch ganz gut ohne.


----------

